# Hello, I would like to introduce myself



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello,
I would like to introduce myself since I am new to the forum. I am Tom and spent about 15 years in Innsbruck where I was building in 1-gauge http://members.aon.at/spur1_tirol/
I'm back in the USA and have decided to start in F-scale 1/20.3 (I've gone through almost all scales - Z, N, HO, LGB and 1 but as you age the large scales are easier on the eyes and fingers).


I have a room over a 3 car garage at my daughters place.
Figure 1 room plan.










Figure 2 3D view. Done with Sweet Home 3D.












I made my first concept plan in an area of about 21x24 feet. Figure 3 layout plan.










Figure 4 layout in 3D. Done with SCARM 











I have a recent Lenz DCC system from an O-scale phase and plan on using JMRI software and iPhones as controllers.

I have started building a Hartford model derrick. Had a lot of trouble with the brakes, but I think I figured it out right. 
Figure 5


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat, I wish I had room for something like that. I see some serious reach issues, are you planning on the ability of stepping onto the layout if there is a derail?


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

All my layouts have been sturdy enough to get onto.
LGB layout in the cellar with my son about 1993:










First Innsbruck layout about 2004:


----------

